# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία] Βραχνιασμένα μπάσα σε ηχεία.

## liontas

Κύριοι θέλω την βοήθειά σας.
Έχω 2 ηχεία στο pc και παρατήρησα ότι τα μπάσα όταν παίζουν ακούγονται σαν βραχνιασμένα.Μπορώ να φτιάξω κάτι στο σπίτι για να το λύσω? Υπάρχει κάποιο τεστ για να δω αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα?
ή να τα πετάξω?
(Υπ' όψιν είναι speakers 2.0 stereo)

----------


## mariosm

Προφανως θα ειναι των 10 ευρω;

----------


## liontas

20Ευρώ logitech

----------


## mariosm

Και εχουν ξεχωριστο ηχειο μπασου; Δεν νομιζω.

----------


## sakisr

Αν δεν τα εχει ''φτυσει'' η καρτα ηχου μαλλον ηρθε ο καιρος για νεο σετ μεγαφωνα.Αντε να δουλεψει και λιγο η αγορα γιατι εχουμε και κριση.......

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

Δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω, αλλά μην περιμένεις να ακούσεις μπάσο από ηχεία 20 ευρώ. Τα μπάσα θέλουν ΛΙΤΡΑ, είτε με τεράστιο κώνο, είτε με καμπίνα (λεγε με "sub")

----------


## sakisr

Γιωργο!!!!Ελεος...Το παιδι να ακουει θελει δεν θα ανοιξει club ουτε μπουζουκλερι....

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

κάλμα, μπασαδιάρι μου εσύ (βλέπω το avatar σου... κοίτα τι έχω γω ) μίλησα για "μπάσο", όπως μίλησε και ο ίδιος... δεν μίλησα ούτε για βαθύ μπάσο (ξέρεις εσύ...) ούτε για δυνατό μπάσο (_ξέεεεερεις εσύ..._)

----------


## east electronics

αν μιλαμε για βλαβη ειναι πιθανον να εχει αδειασει καποιος απο τους ηλεκτρολυτικους στο τροφοδοτικο  .... αν μιλαμε οτι το βρασιμο ερχεται απο υπεροδηγηση δεν εχει νοημα να το ψαχνεις παραμορφωνει  επειδη του πινεις το αιμα...


Το """φυσικος """ ειναι ιδιοτητα η επωνυμο ?

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

Τα """αυτάκια""" είναι σαρκασμός ή κολλάνε τα πλήκτρα ?

----------


## east electronics

οχι ...ωρες ωρες μια πιανει μια τρεμουλα ...δεν ξερω τι ειναι ακομα το ψαχνω .....

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

μήπως φοβάσαι τους φυσικούς;

----------


## east electronics

οχι απαραιτητα .... αν ειναι πραγματι ιδιοτητα το θεωρω ανουσια ψαρωτικο .....

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

μόνο για ψάρωμα δεν το έβαλα.

----------


## east electronics

μαλιστα ...οκ τοτε ..

----------

